# Reading Challenge for children from Australia



## SDesai (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I have been in talks with the Premier's Reading Challenge PRC) in NSW, AUstralia for the last 1 year to allow Australian expats continue participating in the Reading challenge. This allows kids to continue working on their reading efforts. Finally, they have agreed to have Australians register for the challenge from 2011 onwards. The registrations open in March 2011, in case you would like to have your kids participate in the challenge, please send me a message and then I will let you know how to go about from there.

https://products.schools.nsw.edu.au/prc/home.html

I am also working on starting a Book Bank to support PRC readers, but that depends finally on how many register for the challenge.

Regards and Thanks,
SDesai


----------

